# VCDS unlocks for TT RS



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

I just got a VCDS cable and was wondering if there were any coding changes that other users have done to improve or customise the car.

All suggestions welcome! The weekend is here and it's tinkering time!


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

Make the rear lights always active. So they are on when only the DRL's are on. Much better looking and safer too.

I've also changed the spoiler if I manually open it, it will always stay open even if I get slower than 80 kph. But you probably have the fixed spoiler anyway.


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

That sounds like a good idea, I didn't know it was possible to get the DRLs to work with the tail lights. I'll see if I can get that done now....


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Just go through all the options in Central Electronics and see what you like.

Some suggestions (not all my own work  )
Lock beep
Central Electronics: Byte 5: Bit 1 Locking Confirmation via Horn active

Unlock beep
Central Electronics: Byte 5: Bit 4 Unlocking Confirmation via Horn active

Fogs on when cornering
Central Electronics: Byte 14: Bit 7 Cornering Lights via Front Fog Lights active
Central Electronics: Byte 26: Bit 6 Enabling Cornering Light with Reverse Gear active

Hazard lights on ABS
Central Electronics: Byte 16: Bit 2 Emergency Brake Flashing via Turn Signals active

Comfort turn blinks to 5
Central Electronics: Adaptation: Comfort Turn Signals. Should be 3, 5 is maximum allowed.

Calibrate MPG
Instruments: Adaptation: Consumption Correction
Originally 100. New Adaptation Value = Old Adaptation Value * Old Display Value / Calculated Consumption
Run the car for some time and note the value of MPG in Memory 2. Compare with your log of real MPG (how much you fill the car up with)
For me , I had a DIS Memory 2 of 51.8 vs my real MPG log of 46.6
x = 100 * 51.8 / 46.6
x = 111 - so need to enter 111 as new value
Most people will get a more accurate DIS MPG display with a correction value of 110 as the DIS generally reads 10% over.

Highway Light
Central Electronics: Component 2 - 8K0 910 557 - REGENLICHTSEN: Byte 0: Bit 0 Highway Light Function active

Rain Light
Central Electronics: Component 2 - 8K0 910 557 - REGENLICHTSEN: Byte 0: Bit 1 probably already set

Light Activation
My auto lights didn't come on early enough for me.
Central Electronics: Component 2 - 8K0 910 557 - REGENLICHTSEN: Byte 0 Bit 3-4 Light Activation Threshold.
Normal is 00. Values of 20% 40% and 60% earlier. Try 60%
If no good, try altering Byte 1 Light Sensor Correction from 73%

Tear wipe
Central Electronics: Component 1 - 8JA 955 119A Wischer AU354: Byte 1: Bit 3 Tear Wiping active - untick

Sidelights as DRLs
Central Electronics: Byte 18: Originally coded as 56 = Halogen headlights RoW (Rest of World) with DRLs Scandanavian (uses the headlights)
Change to 57 = Halogen headlights NAR (North American Region) which turns on the headlights for the DRLs but also turns on the side marker lights (front and rear)
Byte 11: enable PRLs (permanent running lights) which will turn on the headlights as DRLs
Byte 24: turn the brightness down to 01% - this basically turns off the headlights again (they are still 'on' but at 1% brightness, which is not enough to light the bulbs - 0% would turn them on to 100%)
Byte 15: Set Bit 7 on manually to see new DIS option
Go to the DIS and make sure 'Daytime Lights' is ticked


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

Working my way along - just got the car to chirp once when locking and twice when unlocking.

This is progress indeed!

Got too cold in the garage but tomorrow night I will try and set the DRLs to take the place of the sidelights..


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

temporarychicken said:


> Working my way along - just got the car to chirp once when locking and twice when unlocking.
> 
> This is progress indeed!
> 
> Got too cold in the garage but tomorrow night I will try and set the DRLs to take the place of the sidelights..


Sidelights are just dimmed DRL on the RS.


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

TootRS said:


> temporarychicken said:
> 
> 
> > Working my way along - just got the car to chirp once when locking and twice when unlocking.
> ...


Oh, I thought there were separate sidelight bulbs in there somewhere. Well that's good to know. Is the dimming value of the LEDs (when acting as sidelights) adjustable?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

I would be interested to hear some more of these modifications... Is there nowhere that has a list?


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

So far, the only changes I have made using VCDS to my TT RS are as follows:



Changed the DRL brightness from 92 to 100 percent - no idea if this made any difference

Turned on the double beep on locking the car

Turned on the single beep on locking the car


Other than that, I have drawn a blank. I really don't think there are any other secrets to unlock....


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

How disappointing... Doc's DeLorean had more features :lol:


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Changing DRL brightness on the RS does nothing. On other model TTs, the default brightness is 20% I think, this can be changed in 10% increments, but on the RS the default is 92% and changing will make no difference.

Remember VCDS is not really a tool for making mods to the car, it's a diagnostic tool for looking at faults and error codes, as well as live data logging, which is useful for tuners etc.


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

Sure, I get that - but I was still hopeful for some unlocks. On some other cars, eg VW Golf you can unlock indirect tyre pressure monitoring for instance (no reset button in the car, but it still works..)

I'm not knocking the VCDS tool at all, just flagging up that there are no tasty unlocks for RS owners!!


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Go and play with the acceleration measurement function...

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/acceleration.html


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

phope said:


> Go and play with the acceleration measurement function...
> 
> http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/acceleration.html


Now that looks cool! Burnt clutches anyone (manual cars that is)!


----------



## Rosso TT (Dec 25, 2010)

Does anyone know the code/procedure to make the cruise control to disengage when the clutch pedal i pressed?
On my mk1, when i have the cruise control on and press the clutch to downshift it disengages, whilst on the rs if i press the clutch and downshift as soon as i release the pedal the car takes off to reach the cruise control speed.
It's quite annoying.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I can't answer on the coding bit but if you keep the clutch pedal depressed for longer it does disengage cruise.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

I've not seen anything like that sort of coding. I can't see why it would be available in VCDS anyway.


----------



## Rosso TT (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks for the reply guys.
I'll soon find out.


----------



## Rosso TT (Dec 25, 2010)

Over the weekend i had a play with VCDS.
I turned on the horn sound when locking but doesn't work in my car because doesn't have anti theft/interior monitor.
Also changed the comfort turn blinks to 4 but when i lock the car and then unlock it and drive away the system reverts back to 3 blink but the adaptation channel retains the value that's been changed which is 4, very odd.


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

That's weird.

On my 2009 TT RS (UK model), I activated the alarm chirp during lock and unlock, and both are working.

Locking gives two chirps, unlocking gives one chirp.

This is a very useful feature if I ever lend the car to anybody who is deaf or blind 

Odd that it doesn't work on an Australian Spec car, I wonder what the difference is?


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

temporarychicken said:


> Locking gives two chirps, unlocking gives one chirp.


It's the other way round  
Easy to remember, Lock = 1 syllable, unlock = 2 syllables. Simples...<squeek>.


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

Tried the alarm beeps once I played with VCDS. It worked on my nervous within a day and set it back to default. The beeps are annoying and very loud.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

There are some VCDS 'tweaks' in the 'Knowledge Base' section for example enabling the coming home lights function (viewtopic.php?f=43&t=208448). If you take the time to look through the KB section I am sure you will find more.


----------



## Rosso TT (Dec 25, 2010)

Played with VCDS a little as i had problem with the hill hold assist, kept stalling the engine.
Go in abs control module.
Click adaptation.
Select from the drop down list hill hold assist (HHS).
You can either disable it, enable it, disengage early, disengage late/clutch slipping.
For me worked best early.
Need to test it on incline.
Also found out why the comfort blink reset back to three blinks, apparently all keys need to be adapted, something to do with the "personal convenience setting"


----------

